# Dumbbell Increments at the gym



## DBartlett23 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all

The dumbbells in my gym are rubber and increase in 2.5KG (5lb) increments. I cannot use Platemates as they are magnetic and won't work on rubber.

I would prefer to increase in smaller increments however as the weights are rubber I'm not sure that I am able to. Does anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

can you get some washers and small tie straps?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Weighted wrist bands?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Wear a heavy watch.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Surely 2.5kg increase is a small enough increment? My old gym went from 32.5kg to 40kg to 50kg! That was a pain in the ****


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tape and some microplates will sort your issue


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> Surely 2.5kg increase is a small enough increment? My old gym went from 32.5kg to 40kg to 50kg! That was a pain in the ****


Ive had this happen so just started floor pressing the 50s until i could press them for 8 clean with elbows falling just short of touching the floor. I went to bench press them after.

Shoulder press is a little harder but stood up with some leg pushing can help to get over big jumps.

For ither excercises like rows im not sure except to use wraps and perhaps lay over a bench.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Quite simply,go to tescos,buy some 1.25kg weights and a couple of elastic bands. JOB DONE.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Or...keep with the lighter weight longer until it's easier to lift... Then go up.

Or...do fewer reps with the heavier weight until it becomes lighter.

Or...lift he heavy weight but shout, light weight light weight as you lift.


----------

